# babies in Wisconsin



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

I bought a female rat at a petshop ion October, and even though she was in with a male I was told she was too young to be pregnant. Three guesses what happened next. She gave birth to fourteen babies. I've found homes for two so far and there are several I could never bring myself to part with, but there are still plenty for someone who will give them a good home.


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

Where are you in Wisconsin?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Do you know where Chilton is?


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

Ah, yeah, that's pretty far from me unfortunately  I'm down in Madison.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Ah. Thanks anyway. Rest assured they are loved and cared for though. My big problem is room for so many. I wouldn't mind the multiple cages, but I live with my brother who wants me to have only two cages. Not the best situation for so many. They live in aquariums now. Any idea how to make them seem more roomy?


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

Hmm, my best idea is I think Martins makes cages you can top aquariums with. I don't know if your brother would mind those, but they wouldn't take up more floor space or anything. Good luck!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks so much. I was thinking of getting those but was concerned about the wire flooring. It turns out they actually have covers for floors at Martins. I'm really excited about that. I'll probably get those and fleece to cover the mat. They even have extra shelves, so Martins seems perfect for me.


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

Awesome, glad that'll work!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

you don't even need floor covers. Just put fleece on wire and you're good! I hope the babies find homes!


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## lilyvalley (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi! We are in the Milwaukee area, and looking for our very first rats (I just posted a new thread in this forum). We won't be ready to bring them home for 2-3 more weeks. Please PM me if you are still looking for homes for any of your babies! Thanks!


----------

